
July 12th: Internet-Wide Day of Action to Save Net Neutrality - dpflan
https://www.battleforthenet.com/july12/
======
dpflan
Here is an article with journalistic details about the parties involved:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/06/net-
neutr...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/06/net-neutrality-
amazon-etsy-kickstarter-protest)

